# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  κεραία wifi με χαλασμένο usb

## fotis 65

Γεια σας. φίλος μου χάρισε μια κεραία για δίκτυα (edup ep-65060) με προβλημα στην σύνδεση usb. να πω ότι πρόλαβε και έβαλε χέρι στην πλακέτα με κολλητήρι κολλώντας το usb με αποτέλεσμα να το χαλάσει. θέλω να ρωτήσω τους ειδικούς αν συγκολλήσω με ένα καλώδιο usb ( +κόκκινο -μαύρο ) στην πλακέτα παρακαπτοντας το υπάρχων θηλυκό usb θα δώσω ρεύμα στην κεραία ??

----------


## angel_grig

Αυτο δεν ειναι απλη κεραια αλλα usb wireless adapter.Επομενως εαν θες να λειτουργησει θα πρεπει να κολλησεις και τα 4 καλωdια του usb (εκτος και εαν ο φιλος σου χαλασε το βυσμα της κεραιας και οχι το usb)

----------


## fotis 65

το usb χάλασε εσωτερικά . το θέμα είναι ότι το usb της πλακέτας έχει 5 pin ενώ το καλώδιο που θέλω να προσαρμόσω έχει 4....

----------


## JOUN

Αν δεις στην φωτο που εβαλες το 4 με το 5 είναι ενωμένα άρα ουσιαστικά είναι 4 τα pins

----------

fotis 65 (25-08-14), windmill82 (25-08-14)

----------

